# Webcams  -  MSN or Skype ?



## glenman

Just chatting on MSN with a friend is fine, as soon as we turn cams on we are losing cam connection and MSN itself connection, can it be proved Skype will be an improvement ? We both run on Vista, with sizeable hard drives and RAM. All comments very much appreciated, thanks members.


----------



## Skull3ye

I would say that is more due to the internet connection. Both check your upload speeds of your connections.

About MSN or Skype:
from personal experience i've always had a more fluid and smooth video with skype then with msn. On msn the picture is always chopped, looks more like a multitude of pictures rather then a video.


----------



## glenman

Skull3ye  -  Thank you for the reply. When I download films from a torrent site the speed is up to 200 kB/s, uploading is up to 46 kB/s. If you think I can increase the upload speed tell me how please (I am UK using Tiscali).
One other pc user (internet)  in the house, though I have no idea when he uses the internet.
When the cams do work the picture quality is fine.
My gut feeling is this is a MSN server problem just on cams, the load request from users being too high.


----------



## AjsGuns

my webcam works fine on msn


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah, skype works much better for webcams imho, and the only way to increase your upload is to buy faster speed package/faster internet


----------



## lubo4444

Well skype is better there is no lag atleast for me ... but with msn there is always some lag...


----------



## Intel_man

glenman said:


> Skull3ye  -  Thank you for the reply. When I download films from a torrent site the speed is up to 200 kB/s, uploading is up to 46 kB/s. If you think I can increase the upload speed tell me how please (I am UK using Tiscali).
> One other pc user (internet)  in the house, though I have no idea when he uses the internet.
> When the cams do work the picture quality is fine.
> My gut feeling is this is a MSN server problem just on cams, the load request from users being too high.



Download speeds have nothing to do with upload speeds. Check what are the actual "speeds" that the provider says you can get up to.


----------



## glenman

OK guys, thanks for all comments.


----------



## cpt.obvious

glenman said:


> When I download films from a torrent site



You should watch what you say. Against the forum rules.


----------



## laznz1

love MSN for ease of use and simplicity (and all my  486 mates have it lol)
love Skype for better audio and video quality


----------



## glenman

Well I started this thread 24 days ago, a prob with cams and losing connection on MSN. Myself and friend stuck it out with MSN every day and now we very rarely lose cam or MSN connection, leading me to think the more you persist the stronger the connection gets. Thanks for all comments guys.


----------

